# Unhandled Exception Microsoft .NET framework?



## LWarteman (Nov 15, 2007)

I am trying to save a video with Tubetilla. Whenever it begins to save, I get the message from Microsoft .NET framework that an Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately. Attempted to read or write protected memory. This is often an indication that other memory is corrupt.
I just installed a new hard drive and my computer is only about 12 months old. I should not have corrupt memory. Anyone have any ideas of how to fix this problem?

Here's the error:
System.AccessViolationException: Attempted to read or write protected memory. This is often an indication that other memory is corrupt.
at System.Windows.Forms.UnsafeNativeMethods.IWebBrowser2.Navigate2(Object& URL, Object& flags, Object& targetFrameName, Object& postData, Object& headers)
at System.Windows.Forms.WebBrowser.PerformNavigate2(Object& URL, Object& flags, Object& targetFrameName, Object& postData, Object& headers)
at System.Windows.Forms.WebBrowser.PerformNavigateHelper(String urlString, Boolean newWindow, String targetFrameName, Byte[] postData, String headers)
at System.Windows.Forms.WebBrowser.Navigate(String urlString)
at TubeTillaFree.TubeTillaFree.wcWebhit_DownloadStringCompleted(Object sender, DownloadStringCompletedEventArgs e)
at System.Net.WebClient.OnDownloadStringCompleted(DownloadStringCompletedEventArgs e)
at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadStringOperationCompleted(Object arg)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
TubeTillaFree
Assembly Version: 3.7.0.0
Win32 Version: 3.7.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/TubeTilla%20Free/TubeTillaFree.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSG, LWarteman.

Unfortunately we are unable to help with "pirating" youtube vids.


----------

